# 3100 miles and car gets new evaporative vent valve



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Is this the same Cruze that you witnessed your 18 year old power sliding through the parking lot?


----------



## flinthicum (Jan 2, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> Is this the same Cruze that you witnessed your 18 year old power sliding through the parking lot?


That would be the same


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Glad it was nothing major.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

How did you even know that needed to be fixed? and what does it do??


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The symptoms were a CEL and the vehicle would not allow a normal fill rate to the gas tank because the vent would not allow the air out fast enough.

Darn, I was hoping it would be something even simpler than that, but I was wrong. I am glad it wasnt a big issue, but these little things can be very annoying too.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

TSURacing said:


> ...I am glad it wasnt a big issue, but these *little things* can be very annoying too.


...+1, it's the _"...*little things*..."_ that get you.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...+1, it's the _"...*little things*..."_ that get you.


EXACTLY. For some people this does NOT bother them even on a NEW car! It makes me crazy!


----------

